# Teach me a lesson!



## Jeff Lazerface

Im in central NC I want meet up and learn what you know. I will buy lunch or bring pork chops for the grill, Might could bring wife and son, she is pregnant so no mountain climbing. I will not bring a sword.


----------



## M.J

Make your way to Alverton, PA this weekend, you'll get all the education you can handle!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I cant, I could push my wife into letting me, but she is pregnant. I was gonna ask for a ride there, I was very very close to coming. I cant leave my wife, I want her to have no stress till this baby comes out, so day trip only.

NEXT YEAR BRO! I AM WINNING EVERYTHING!


----------



## AlmightyOx

Jeff Lazerface said:


> NEXT YEAR BRO! I AM WINNING EVERYTHING!


If by "everything" you mean the most slingshots produced in a week I think you already have that wrapped up lol. Keep up the pace you're going and you're gonna need a bigger table .

I wish I could go to ECST too. So many amazing people on the forums I would like to meet. We need a midwest slingshot tourney.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

After this baby comes out ill drive to mexico if i got too!


----------



## Guest

I will be interested to see how those tournaments turn out. I'm not sure you could get more education there than you can get in this forum but it would be great to meet all the people for sure.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I would rather speak to someone in person and be social, my car gets 42mpg and its brand new I dont mind driving 3 hours to shoot a slingshot. I have 100 questions, thats too many too type. Lets do a thing!


----------



## Imperial

i think your right about getting together, but for many of us its impossible.

only thing that comes to mind is some sort of chat or perhaps a skype style

of roundtable discussion. perhaps something scheduled once a month here on

the forum, with a time and date posted and a link to the location/chat site.

might need 2 or 3 for the different time zones and such. but the important thing

would be people definately using it .


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I will skype, anything, I dont have any style yet, i use big slingshots with wide forks and do pretty good, but i cant hit a cork at 10yrds. If im holding my slingshot sideways and pulling back to my cheek witch way does my thumbnail face? Who ties their bands without a jig, can i tie them too tight, how close to the pouch, should my pouch be distorted? do you have to have a relief slit?

The search option is crap for 1000 questions, so i been just guessing when i dont know or cant find my answer, like what is the most standard band set for marbles? am i right in saying i want enough band strength to give me a light band slap regaurdless of band type or ammo?

I dont wanna spam 1000 questions, i dont wanna spent 90 minutes reading about band strength, i want the answer you would say on a live TV interview. Wat kind of surgical tubing do i buy? what do you tie it with? Is there a book with all this data?


----------



## Imperial

Jeff Lazerface said:


> I will skype, anything, I dont have any style yet, i use big slingshots with wide forks and do pretty good, but i cant hit a cork at 10yrds. If im holding my slingshot sideways and pulling back to my cheek witch way does my thumbnail face?


its what ever your comfortable with. ever do archery? i shoot sideways, gangster style (cause im

so.cal. O.G.) so when i anchor to my nose or under my eye, my thumb nail points up, top band side.

when i go beyond that anchor point and go to my ear lobe or beyond, my nail is bottom side, bottom band.


----------



## wombat

Whoa Jeff, slow down. There are guys on here that have been shooting for 40 years and still don't know all the answers!! To be honest I wouldn't worry to much about the search engine and whether or not you can find the right answers, just keep checking into the forum daily and you'll learn something new everyday. Three years I've been here and a couple of days ago a new topic came up that caused me to try a different shooting style. So like I said "What's your hurry?"


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

No hurry, i got the twist deal strait. wat about this hand slap can i use hand slap to gauge my ammo to band strength ratio?


----------



## AlmightyOx

From what I understand if you are constantly getting handslaps it is possible that your ammo is too light for your bandset. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but if the ammo doesn't absorb enough of the energy from the bands it will travel at a higher speed, coming back and slappin dat hand.

How is your arrow shooter coming along Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

its coming along slow, im better at randomness. dude this handslap could be the answer to random ammo and bands.


----------



## LVO

I have a few set-ups that will shoot anything from .177 bb's to 9mm bullets with no handslap. I also have a couple that I have to shoot heavier than the 9mm bullet (115 gr) or it will slap so hard it feels like I shut my hand in a car door.

try heavier ammo, slimmer cut on the bands, lighter pouch. Fun to experiment!


----------



## studer1972

Hear, hear, on shooting heavy enough ammo for the bands.

dgui/pfshooter has a good video on avoiding bandslap:





simple-shot/flippinout has some great videos on how to shoot on their web site:
http://www.simple-shot.com/pages/tutorials-shooting

Jack Koehler/King Cat's book "Slingshot Shooting" is, IMHO, the best of the three slingshot books out there.
http://www.supershooting.com/slingindex.html

Beyond that, just keep shooting and adjusting. When I started up again back in March, I was having trouble hitting a 12" by 12" target at 10 paces. I can now reliably hit that target from 10 yards, once I get zeroed in with a particular fork/band/ammo setup.


----------



## flipgun

OTT is the worst about handslap .


----------



## Btoon84

Complaining cause ya can't hit a cork at 10yards... You're expecting too much too soon. You're a sling prodigy no doubt but even these things take time. Your shooting will improve. Your bandsets and ties will improve. Your posts will get more random and weird, these truths were foretold long before the birth of Broomspear.


----------



## Quercusuber

Btoon84 said:


> "Your posts will get more random and weird, these truths were foretold long before the birth of Broomspear."


LOL!!! :rolling:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

ok i think i see a style that will suit my wierd body, i got no neck, turtleneck sweaters blind me and my upper torso is like a caveman, i cant touch my cheek with my thumbnail facing up, but that nathan dude, his thumb down np. Bad thing is, its 12:30am and my target is my sons bedroom door and the thwacking is insane, we made a deal 10am-midnight i can blast.

This thread has been perfect. I must get lead, i want to shoot heavier ammo like 7.62-9mm lead.

OK tieing bands to the pouch by hand, i think im doing it wrong, my bands will tear at the knot. ATM I just take 1/8th" latex, wrap it 15x's arround and tie a spit covered square knot or right knot. I do this very very tight, like full stretch.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Im getting that book


----------



## Imperial

Jeff Lazerface said:


> OK tieing bands to the pouch by hand, i think im doing it wrong, my bands will tear at the knot. ATM I just take 1/8th" latex, wrap it 15x's arround and tie a spit covered square knot or right knot. I do this very very tight, like full stretch.


thats a lot of wraps, i only do about 3 then lay the string down, wrap another 3 over that and then pull the wrap

through with the string. i wrap snuggly, not tight. i use left over bands cut to 1/8" wide.


----------



## studer1972

.50 cal lead is easy to find at places like Cabela's and "man's mall" type places like FleetFarm (I'm sure they have something like it outside the Midwest.) I love shooting lead, but my backstop wasn't reliable enough until recently to shoot it at any reasonable distance. Lead's not cheap.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

i will go to used tire stores tomorrow, ill bring a slingshot to trade mayb and get 50lbs mayb


----------



## Wildwood

Jeff Lazerface said:


> ..... I will not bring a sword.


Well thats boring! I'm out...


----------



## Gardengroove

Patience, Jeff. As other members said you'll improve your shooting abilities with training and experimenting. The same goes with your gear. When I started I also secured the bands to the pouch with small strips of TB. Since I tie them with a jig and use butchers twine and a constrictor knot I get a lot more bandlife. I think Tex gave the tipp someday, that rubbing the bands at the end with some vaseline helps with tear. Definetely works for me! You seem to be a good craftsman. Why not make a band tying jig similar to one Nathan shows in his YouTube videos? And thumbs up for your new efficient car!


----------



## wombat

Imperial said:


> Jeff Lazerface said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK tieing bands to the pouch by hand, i think im doing it wrong, my bands will tear at the knot. ATM I just take 1/8th" latex, wrap it 15x's arround and tie a spit covered square knot or right knot. I do this very very tight, like full stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a lot of wraps, i only do about 3 then lay the string down, wrap another 3 over that and then pull the wrap
> through with the string. i wrap snuggly, not tight. i use left over bands cut to 1/8" wide.
Click to expand...

whoa a little constrictor knot finished off with a square knot and you're good to go! I use cooking twine pulled through a chunk of bees wax ( a candle would do). Never had a problem.


----------



## August West

Those of you using twine to tie TBG bands at the pouch, when it does start to tear where does it tear first?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Ok, i got the knot deal solved, thanks. Im very happy with this thread, wow! Im ordering TBG today, Im sick of guessing with random elastic. 50/50 lead shot and clay, anyone try this? making clay balls? Clay is free here.


----------



## August West

Jeff just order you a lee mold for 20 bucks and some wheel weights and start casting, easy as making a broomspear.  The clay balls and lead are mainly for hunting where there may be the danger of a ricochet, like shooting pigeons under an underpass.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

LOL so fast with answers. Ok my brain is filled for today. thanks!!!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Add me on skype dude.

samuelowenmurray

we'll have a good ol' slingchat


----------



## Gardengroove

@Jeff: Clay is a good choice for plinking up to 15 meters in my opinion. Biodegradable, cheap, easy to make, no problem when a forkhit occurs... just to name a few of the pros. Cons are that clay ball are probably a bit too light and the shape isn't uniform. But definetely worth a try. You can make a few hundred clay balls at one evening while watching TV. I make mine like the dude in this vid does. Have fun.






Cheers, Simon


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

dude there is an easier way to make balls, and they will all wiegh the same. you roll coils or ropes as thick as your ammo, measure, cut into short logs then roll. every ball will be the same weight might work with lead, ill try it soon.


----------



## Gardengroove

Don't forget to show us how it turned out


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=133417680190963

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! Im buying a mold, warm lead turns to powder when smacked so i failed!


----------



## Imperial

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ! ! ! broomspear is fierce ! ! ! all you need now is a slingshot to launch it.

not sure what to think about your infomercial for the oreck vacuum, i find it easier not having carpeted floors.


----------



## Jaximus

Jeff Lazerface said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=133417680190963
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! Im buying a mold, warm lead turns to powder when smacked so i failed!


Jeff, you're having entirely too much fun. It's just not... natural.


----------



## Dayhiker

Jeff, if you are in a hurry to become an expert slingshot dude, I'd drop the clay ball idea. You will spend way too much of your time rolling balls -- time you could better use shooting, making, and experimenting with rubber and ammo.

Although I will add that clay is a lot of fun.


----------



## ascedb0

Kent Shepards book and

Slingshot Shooting by Jack

koehler might help..

"The book Slingshot Shooting covers all aspects of the sport of slingshot shooting. It includes topics such as slingshot design, target systems, aiming and shooting technique, and much more."

Haven't read it yet but Flatband has a few books so he'll know which one will give you the info you want...


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Jeff Lazerface said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=133417680190963
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! Im buying a mold, warm lead turns to powder when smacked so i failed!


LOL.. man, that's classic.


----------



## ascedb0

Looks like a Giant was playing Lawn Darts in your yard.....LoL


----------



## Dayhiker

Haaa! Funny stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Look at the neat constrictor knots yall taught me, compared to my old knots!!!! My brain is a sponge!!! Fill it with more!

Show me your badass ammo pouches or otherbags please!!


----------



## Imperial




----------



## studer1972

Kent Shepards book? May I get title and availability, please? Uncle Google and Aunty Amazon were no help.


----------

